# iPad Sleeve Post & Giveaway



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I posted a rundown on 4 interesting sleeve options on my blog and it includes a _giveaway_. All you have to do is comment by answering the easy question in the post. No jumping through hoops but do read the post and answer the question.

For a bonus entry, bump this thread by answering the question: What is your ideal iPad case... if you were designing one?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

My ideal ipad case would be just like the apple case only made with the mamut leather of the vaja cover and no pointy edges and it would sell for under $200.
Paula


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

My ideal case is a lot like the one shown but with a strap and maybe a pocket on the back too. Thanks for the giveaway 

Melissa


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Having played with my husband's iPad I think my ideal iPad case is some type of sleeve, because unlike my Kindle, I think I prefer the naked iPad (don't want any additional weight when I'm holding it).  He has an m-Edge sleeve, which was really tight but seems to be loosening up a bit.  I love the look of the JavoEdge sleeve on your blog.

Thanks for another great giveaway, hope Atticus is doing well!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> My ideal ipad case would be just like the apple case only made with the mamut leather of the vaja cover and no pointy edges and it would sell for under $200.
> Paula


I'll take this one...only without the "frame" around the bezel of the iPad, and drop the price to under $100. The premium we pay just because of the iPad name is ridiculous.

Off to check out the blog!


----------



## GhosterX (May 6, 2010)

Great ideas by all, its hard to pick. But for my case it would be made of denim ( I could add a bunch of cheesy 80's iron on patches ), and open book style vs a pouch.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I love reading your reviews! Thanks for the contest!


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the contest. I would design a padfolio type case with some kind of pocket on the left side for paper, business cards, etc.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I like this but would like to see some D-rings where I could fasten a removable strap.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd have to say that the ideal case would be the Apple Case (I really do like it) but in a different type material that didn't show every little scuff and with some type of closure.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the Plaid one pictured.. the little pocket can be for the always needed microfiber cloth!!!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

My ideal case is the original Vaja Agenda, at the original $200 price (or less), available in single colors.


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the contest Octo.
My ideal case would be something offering a lot of protection from the elemens for those days when I just want to be outside. It wouldn't have to be waterproof like Medge's Guardian case, but something splashproof  & dustproof would be great. And being a bit of a clutz, more shock protection is better.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am going to up the ante a little and also give a sleeve to one the posters here. You just have t post by midnight tomorrow (the 5th)....


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw this thread and it is still the 4th here so I'll jump in. No chance of winning, I never do! I have an "incase" that I bought at Best Buy when I bought the Pad. The pad slides in a frame on the right and the case opens like a book. I really like it. I rarely use the Pad for typing but it will stand up in landscape, not so good in portrate. I really like it but would like some pockets on the left to put various papers, and a place to store a stylus.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

My ideal case would be one that is lightweight but protects the ipad as much as possible. Also I would like it to be enclosed with a carry strap of some sort.  I liked all of the ones on your blog site and would have a hard time choosing one.  Being into genealogy, I would like one that could attach to a notebook, etc to take with me. While I like the stock apple case and being able to slip my hand into it to hold it while I read, a sleeve would be nice to protect it more while inside my bag.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My ideal case is lightweight and very protective.  I love the Apple case design and the ideal case would be very similar but in different type material plus in colors!  I'd also offer some type of closure for better protection.

You are so cool to offer this here!  Many thanks!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

The winner from the board is Victoria P.

Congrats!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness, thank you!  Can't wait, new clothes for the iPad!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

wooohoooo!  Congratulations!


----------

